
How to Protest Safely and Legally (2017) - Tomte
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-protest-safely-and-legally-5859590
======
justaguyhere
Anyone else feel sad about the fact that one needs to do so much research and
so much preparation just for a peaceful march?

